# Unknown Fruit Jar Lid



## Boundary Country (May 24, 2021)

Hello everyone, looking for some help to determine the brand of this old fruit jar lid I found with some older bottles. Looked online and can't seem to find a match. Found in British Columbia Canada.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jun 22, 2021)

Redbook #776, monogram stands for the Diamond Glass Co.


----------

